# How to root hornwart?



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a bunch of hornwart in my 10 g tank - and my 8 tetras seem not to have enough space to swim :fish: How can I root these plants? Thank you very much :-D


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

You might be able to keep them in your gravel or sand with these:

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr1325.html


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Or any lead weights that you can find at most petstores


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just bury the bottom 3 inches.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Just use the plant wieghts light mentioned before, You can;t bury any of it or what you plant will die and rott in your gravel.
Hornword isn;t a rooting plant,
Just make sure when you add the wieght to it you leave it on loose enough the pant can move in it but tight enough to hold it in there, pinching it with plant wieghts will also kill the bottom part of the plant.
What I use to do with long pieces, just wieght them int he middle of the stem, gives the look of twice the plant.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I've read that hornwort isn't a rooting plant, but when I pulled it out of my tank to throw it away, it certainly looked like it had roots on the buried bits. I pulled it out because, although it looked very nice with lots of whorls of leaves when left floating, it took up lots of swimming space (as Martina has noted). So I planted it in the substrate, but then it didn't look so good as the there were big gaps between the leaf whorls. Eventually I gave up and pulled it out, finding what looked like roots on the buried bits (which didn't rot BTW). I now have Limnophila sessiliflora which looks alot nicer. But I've only had that for about 2.5 weeks, so how it will do long-term is unknown.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I really do hate the idea of putting lead into your aquarium...

I used to have hornwort too, but it was SO frustrating - as mr aquarium said, you can't pinch the stems with anything cause they will rot, they don't root, etc...and I'm not much for floating plants because they block off too much of the light and my other plants dont do too well. Hornwort also clogged my filter lol

Well aren't I the complainer today LOL

~Pareeeee


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can bury hornwort. It will attach to the substrate by root-like rhizoids.


----------

